# Class action suit



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

At this time I would like to compile a list of members on the forum that would like to be listed in a class action suit against Honda. I have been thinking about the conversation I had with them yesterday and it’s clear they are still refusing to own the problem, instead blaming us for their mistake. 

Anyone willing to write a letter explaining your experiences and emailing it to me would help a lawyer understand the magnitude of the problem. Please PM me and I will give you my email address to send the letter to.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

northeast said:


> At this time I would like to compile a list of members on the forum that would like to be listed in a class action suit against Honda. I have been thinking about the conversation I had with them yesterday and it’s clear they are still refusing to own the problem, instead blaming us for their mistake.
> 
> Anyone willing to write a letter explaining your experiences and emailing it to me would help a lawyer understand the magnitude of the problem. Please PM me and I will give you my email address to send the letter to.


what are you talking about?


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> what are you talking about?


Just look at some of the most popular threads and then keep it on topiclain:

I will join the cause and PM you.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Not sure yet. I know the clogging issue cost me 800 dollars because I bought a 9/28 and it was so bad I traded it for a 1332. I think the first step is getting people’s stories first. I will then bring them to a class action lawyer. I will need to know when the clogging started did you bring the machines in for dealers to fix the clogging issues. How often they clog etc. 

If I can’t get people to put it on paper then I will not be able to convince a lawyer to take the case. Typically they only make money if they win in these situations so they need to feel like we have a strong case.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

I guess keeping it on topic is too hard of a request. I am not looking for opinions about my position. If you don’t want to join the cause please keep your opinions to yourself. I politely asked to keep the thread on topic.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

northeast, you can count me in. Sent you a new PM today, if you did not receive it let me know.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

SnowCat in Bend said:


> northeast, you can count me in. Sent you a new PM today, if you did not receive it let me know.


Your account is set up to prevent PM’s I tried to contact you this morning.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

northeast said:


> I guess keeping it on topic is too hard of a request. I am not looking for opinions about my position. If you don’t want to join the cause please keep your opinions to yourself. I politely asked to keep the thread on topic.


Well..you cant realistically start a thread like this and then expect people to not talk about the merits of the case..and talking about a lawsuit, in the thread about the lawsuit, actually is "on topic"..

Scot


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> northeast said:
> 
> 
> > I guess keeping it on topic is too hard of a request. I am not looking for opinions about my position. If you don’t want to join the cause please keep your opinions to yourself. I politely asked to keep the thread on topic.
> ...


There are two other threads to continue the topic about blowing snow vs slush. I would be glad to continue the conversation there. I think it is reasonable to assume I have already determined that there is a major flaw with the machines. And so has Honda 3 years later.


----------



## SnowCat in Bend (Feb 10, 2017)

northeast said:


> Your account is set up to prevent PM’s I tried to contact you this morning.



Should be working now.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

So we will go over one more time. I purchased a 9/28 in March of 2017 used it for the first time in December of 2017. I ran the machine for 2 hours and it was so bad I put it back in the truck. It clogged many times that day. For our resident know it all Marlow I stated the 1332 never clogged on me not the 9/28. We are afforded some consumer protections when you buy a product that it will perform as it was designed to do. The 9/28 does not do this and to this day does not work as it should. The snow storm that I was running that machine in was 6 to 8 inches of heavy snow not slush my ariens has zero issues the Honda flat out did not work. I do not have the luxury of waiting a year or more for Honda to come out with a fix. Furthermore in December when I complained to the dealer they said there is nothing wrong and that’s Honda’s official position. 

This left me no choice but to dump a machine with 2 hours on it because it does not blow snow. The dealer offered me 1400 bucks to take the machine in trade. I sought out a better offer and another dealer assured me the 1332 would not clog. Pay attention Marlow the 1332 never clogged on me but it was terribly slow leading me to find the answer. So Honda put out a product that does not do what it is designed to do and I got duped into buying it. 

I was not really to upset until speaking with Honda the other day and them telling me I should have had the machine repaired under warranty in December. How can they fix something in December that according to them is not broken. Now in March they are admitting there is a problem and will fix them sometime in the future when the engineers figure it out.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> oh, Honda offered to fix but you said NO. I don't understand that. If they offered to fix my machine, I would be bringing it down that day. Our hometown dealer will do a lot to make the customer happy and keep coming back. If you run these machines commercially and have bought several , i would think they would bend over backwards for you.
> 
> but , did you tell them you were going to take Honda to court in a class action? maybe that is why they won't help you.


The dealer stated in December the machine is working as designed. I said it does not blow snow their response was to offer me 1400 dollars in trade value. I went to another dealer and they confirmed the machines are having problems but Honda is denying it at this time. He assured me the 1332 would not clog up and offered me 2000 for the 9/28 and sold me a 1332. While he was right the 1332 did not clog it was painfully slow compared to my hydro 28 running next to it. That started me on the journey to find out why. I found my answer and the 1332s are amazing when modified. That however does not let Honda off the hook for selling machines that do not work. And in my professional opinion the 9/28 does not work. Even Honda now admits this saying in certain regions it has a inherent clogging issue. Honda screwed up and failed to properly test the new machines before putting them up for sale relying on customers to do their Research and development for them.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

Yes it surprised me that my dealership washed their hands of the problem. However it’s a very larger dealer selling tons of units. They clearly did not want to have a 9/28 in their used inventory in December can’t imagine why. The dealership I went to and have since bought 2 1332’s and a eu2000 generators from is much smaller and the owner actually listened, understood, and agreed with me. His dealership is also the place Honda sent 5 employees two weeks ago to discuss said problem. And that is how Honda got my name and number and called me to discuss the fix I did. Honda was at the dealership when they called me. So the first dealership cared about one thing it’s bottom line. The second dealership has been hounding Honda for months about the problem they refused to admit exists.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

If you bought a high end top quality excavator and it only dug in sand because sand is easy to dig in would you be upset? And would you demand it be fixed so you could use it as you thought and the excavator company implied it would. And if they denied a problem exists and your business relies on the excavator to dig in dirt not just sand, would you just accept that denial and lose your business over it or cut your losses and move on. Only to find out 3 months later the company is now accepting responsibility in by a fix is on the way. But you already cut your losses to save your business because your top of the line excavator only digs in sand. 

That’s exactly what Honda has done to me in regards to the 928. Had I kept that machine it would have crippled my business. So yes I would pursue a suit even under risk of losing and having to pay legal fees because I believe my position to be sound. I bought a top of the line snow blower that does not blow the snow we regularly get in the northeast.


----------



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

How many people are out there that threw in the towel on these machines that do not belong to this forum. These people may have no clue there is a fix and may not have the mechanical ability to complete these fixes so they dumped the machines for significant losses. Why would you be so willing to give Honda a pass and call it frivolous to want them to own their ineptness when it comes to their quality assurance. Because clearly they either did not thoroughly test the machines in real world conditions or did not care if it performed as implied and put profits ahead of quality.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

This thread is up to 38 posts..
about half are from the OP.
ONE post is an actual reply saying someone is interested in joining the lawsuit.
The rest (including mine) are discussing the validity of the lawsuit, and the validity of this thread.
(two posts just deleted for flaming/personal attacks)

I see no need for this to continue. thread closed.

Northeast,
when you lawsuit is resolved, please let us know how it went.

Scot


----------

